# Gait training, and what collar?



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

In puppy classes and basic obedience classes, we have been taught to train our dogs "controlled walking" - not the same as a formal heel, but the dogs must not lunge ahead and ideally should not advance beyond the level of your left leg while on a loose lead.

So now that I'm dabbling in a conformation class to see whether or not it's for us, am I pretty much out of luck as far as training Maya to gait out in front of me on lead? Although I'm sure it's still possible, I imagine it would be a lot more difficult to teach it to her now that she is 7 months old and has so far been taught how NOT to pull out in front.

Also, what kind of collar and lead do you recommend for a GSD in the show ring?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

For a collar we use either a choke chain, a short link fur saver, or an all chain martingale. The lead is a 1/4" leather lead at least 6' long,and you can go longer for specialties when you have more room to move your dog out. 

You _can_ get Maya to move out in front of you. Get someone to call her from each corner of the ring when you are practicing gaiting. Just go from corner to corner, till you get all around the ring. Use a command like "let's go", and make it upbeat and happy.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> For a collar we use either a choke chain, a short link fur saver, or an all chain martingale. The lead is a 1/4" leather lead at least 6' long,and you can go longer for specialties when you have more room to move your dog out.
> 
> You _can_ get Maya to move out in front of you. Get someone to call her from each corner of the ring when you are practicing gaiting. Just go from corner to corner, till you get all around the ring. Use a command like "let's go", and make it upbeat and happy.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

Is there a particular leash you guys recommend? I am looking at Cherrybrook but Amazon reviews say it snaps easily.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I use leashes from On Lead or Alpha 1


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I use leashes from On Lead or Alpha 1


I don't show, but I love my Alpha 1 lead. It's the 1/4" leather show lead:

Narrow Leather Show Leash

Comfortable to hold, I have some knots tied for grip, it is strong and withstood a large, unruly puppy. I really like the quality. My breeder picked it up for me at a show (I just told her to pick one she would pick for herself, 6' long), but if you order directly from the site, you can customize a fair amount in terms of the metal and the leather color and length.


----------

